# SINSHEIM MUSEUM - technical museum in Germany. !!!LOT OF PICS!!!



## Kornelio

Hello!
I have visited the museum in february 2008 and the number of cars that you can see there is stunning!!


----------



## beardboy

Thanks for the pics mate, looks like an awesome day out!


----------



## mattm

WOW! What an amazing place!

Pictures look fantastic. Great collection of cars and other interesting machinery. :thumb:


----------



## Guest

that looks an amazing place:thumb:

where abouts is the museum exactley?


----------



## Scotty225

*Pics*

Stunning place, I'll have to go see that some day. Thanks for the pics :thumb:

It must be HUGE :doublesho

Scotty225


----------



## Piratez

Amazing place for pleasure


----------



## andyb

Just added that to my "101 places to visit before I die". Many thanks for the pics.

Why do I always get a tear in the eye when I see a dead Concorde?

Andrew


----------



## HC1001

Great pic's, thanks for sharing..........:thumb:


----------



## Monaco Detailer

Excellent eslection of pictures thanks!!


----------



## richjohnhughes

tell me - is that James Dean's car that he died in????


----------



## chris l

Great pics looks like an amazing place


----------



## mouthyman

great pics thanks :thumb:

was the old porsche hit by a train?


----------



## slim_boy_fat

richjohnhughes said:


> tell me - is that James Dean's car that he died in????


No, his was a spyder and ended up looking like this:


----------



## 1999grad

I loved the Concorde pics!


----------



## richjohnhughes

slim_boy_fat said:


> No, his was a spyder and ended up looking like this:


oooooh - i see.


----------



## Dodo Factory

I visited Sinsheim at xmas... it really is a 'one stop shop'... everything from Concorde to Ferrari F50s to steam trains and tanks. And the schnitzel was top notch in the restaurant, as well.  I'd also recommend the Merc museum in Stuttgart. Very good. And Trips Drill is near Sinsheim, a theme park kind of place... I went there years ago when I was a nipper.


----------



## Kornelio

mouthyman said:


> great pics thanks :thumb:
> 
> was the old porsche hit by a train?


no. This one was found somewhere in california exactly in a state that it is now in. Even the dust is original. It was found, bought and brought to the museum without touching it.


----------



## Guest

Wow - thanks for shaing. Some amazing cars.


----------



## integrale

We went here in Feb, a real grat place to go well worth the visit. :thumb:

But you missed Speyer! The other half of the collection with the Russian Space Shuttle. It is only 30 mins down the road...

Info on Sinsheim

http://sinsheim.technik-museum.de/node/27

Info on Speyer

http://sinsheim.technik-museum.de/node/1327

Anybody visiting Germany I would make a beeline for here!


----------

